# Sneak Peek: Robot Monster!



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! A lot of folks have been asking about this one so Steve and I thought we give you a look at the upcoming Robot Monster replacement head for the Moebius Kogar kit from CultTVman. There is going to be a Sci-Fi Scenes base and a Monster Of The Movies base for Ro-Man as well. Excuse the very WIP pics.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Excuse the very WIP pics._


Your are excused! Nice job, sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Very nice. Will the antenne be cast in resin? If so would they have a wire support? My guess is they'd be very delicate


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks guys! The antennae are cast in white metal and there is some wire to make the tubes that go into the back of the helmet.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I must buy a Robot Monster replacement head - yet I am really broke. I cannot - yet I must. How do you calculate that? At what point on the graph do "must" and "cannot" meet? Yet I must - but I cannot!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Use the following equation:

You take:T Monthly total bills Less (Must - Shouldn't) -{(Average daily eating luxury)*(Average Daily sleeping in-doors luxery)} diveded by some kind of index = Just go ahead and buy the dad-nabbid thing, It'll all woprk out


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank You for the update I'm planning to order one as soon as Steve puts them in the hobby shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think I will see if I can use some stuff from Gruesome Goodies to go with this...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm in. This lends a whole new model. I take it the face plate is removable to show the skelatal face beneith?


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Jimmy B said:


> I'm in. This lends a whole new model. I take it the face plate is removable to show the skelatal face beneith?


Yes, it sure is! And it fits right onto the Kogar kit without any modification at all.

Dave


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just saw this on Facebook will we be able to get the the helmet and base without the Kogar kit? I already have it on order.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25923


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm pretty sure it will be sold separately.
That's the way these things usually work anyway.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

How much is it?


----------

